# Fishing Tip # 1227 Easy wire leader.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This is about as cheap and easy as it gets.
Simply form an eye on one end of a piece of #7-#9 wire and make a 3 turn split ring on the other.

I make these little leaders about 3" long for fly fishing when Bluefish and mackerel are around.

This leader takes about 45 seconds to make. With #9 wire it is at least 50# test.

Here is the split ring end with a tiny Fly Silver Minnow. Change lures in less than 10 seconds.









I use these for light duty applications but have no doubt that they will handle Kingfish just fine.


----------



## olsouth3030 (Apr 26, 2012)

another good one, thanks!


----------

